# Titanium gravel bike / gravel bike frame.



## andyt414 (1 Oct 2018)

Wanted, a titanium disc specific gravel bike or gravel bike frame, size 56 cm ( large ).


----------



## Nibor (25 Oct 2018)

I have a pinnacle Arcose aluminium with carbon forks large in black for sale.


----------



## jowwy (2 Nov 2018)

andyt414 said:


> Wanted, a titanium disc specific gravel bike or gravel bike frame, size 56 cm ( large ).


I have a 55cm titanium disc, that can take upto a 35mm tyre. Currently it's running sram etap hydraulic 1x11 

I am debating selling it, if the monies right


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2018)

I wouldn't call a 56 cm frame 'large' - it would probably fit someone 5'8" - 5'11"?

A Ti gravel bike with disk brakes does sound good though!


----------



## ozboz (3 Nov 2018)

I looked at some of these last week ,Laverjack, On One and Lynskey , the Laverjack Pilot was maybe the one for me, if I go for it I will opt for the SRAM 1x11 drive train , and TRP discs and flat bars ,although the On One was about 1/2 the price ? , i would probably off load my other bikes if I got a Ti, they seem proper good all rounders these gravel bikes


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2018)

ozboz said:


> i would probably off load my other bikes if I got a Ti, they seem proper good all rounders these gravel bikes


My CAADX is officially a cyclocross bike but I think it is pretty much what a 'gravel bike' is. I went out on it yesterday and did a real mixture of surfaces and terrain and it coped with it all. The one part of the ride that it faltered on was a rocky section of the Pennine Bridleway - I would prefer to ride my mountain bike there. If you don't ride on surfaces as extreme as that and are not bothered by losing a little bit of top speed then I think a gravel bike would make a good 'do everything else' bike.


----------

